# Dry Mode



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Can someone tell me what the dry mode is for on the remote for the a/c furnace---my guess is to remove the condensation from inside------am I close?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bulls-Eye


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You are correct! Our dealership explained it as a "de-humidifier" mode. They said it would work well for those cool, wet weather caming trips when it is too warm for the furnace, but too cool for the A/C. We used it overnight on a rainy trip last fall. It made the trailer quite comfortable.

Happy Camping,
Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> Can someone tell me what the dry mode is for on the remote for the a/c furnace---my guess is to remove the condensation from inside------am I close?


During a trip this fall in Algonquin Park, it rained for almost the whole 2 weeks, this feature worked great if run for about 2 hours a day, once in the morning and once in the evening.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We used this mode for the first time on our last trip, and it worked great for taking the moisture out of the air. It's too bad it can't run in conjunction with the furnace though... It got a little chilly! At least until I remembered to turn on the portable electric heaters!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

